# Acepromazine



## bodhibo (Jul 17, 2016)

Hey everyone, my boy is 16 months now and he is my joy! But our vet visits are not fun. Luckily it's been a while, since he was neutered that he has been but it's time for his shots and he's also had a cough the last few days that worries me. 

Anyway, the last few times at the vet he had a full on panic attack, wouldn't let anyone near him, aggressive and barking/growling and hiding behind me and the chairs in the vet room. They ended up having to sedate him just to draw blood and then reverse it for his surgery. 

I don't want to go through that again. Now he's even older and not sure how he'll be. He is quite aggressive with strangers and dogs on a leash (at the park he is fine with other dogs). I called my vet and he gave me acepromazine but I haven't decided whether I want to use it or not. I hate giving medicine to dogs and myself even and it worries me sick that he will have a reaction to it. 

What are your experiences with this drug? Should I just use the muzzle and hope we can all hold him down for the shots? Our appointment is tomorrow and not sure what to do. 
Thanks!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I don't like acepromazine we would use that on a dog we had to get his nail done it was the only thing that was the most challenging. I don't think the acepromazine helped at all. There is another drug on here I don't know the name of it but is suppose to be better then ace. I'm sure someone will chime in.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hmm ... being a Boxer guy first, yeah not of a fan of Acepromazine, it will "Kill Them!" GSD are in the same "Herder Dog Group" but somehow seem to escape the ill effects???

If your appointment is tomorrow ... your kinda out of options ... if you are concerned ... you could cancel the appointment and ask them to prescribe "something else." It is out there but I don't what it's called??? 

And again ... your out of time but going forward ... there are things you could do. Instead of making Vet visits a big deal ... go for weekly weigh ins and then spend time ... just sitting in the vet office. It won't be just such a strange and alien place.

http://www.dreamk9.com/2013/06/energy/place?? 

That and "Place" help to train calmness into a Dog. It's a process and you would start ... at a Vet office! But for right now ... if you are not "comfortable" with that choice of drugs ... tell you vet to prescribe something else! And going forward with a "Vet Visit" process ...hopefully the next time will go better.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

My understanding about ACE is it leaves dogs mentally active, physically sedates them. This leading to events being remembered. The few times I have needed a med like that, Valium was used with no after effects.

As for muzzling and holding down for the shots, that in itself will lead to more problems. I would suggest delaying the appointment until you can get a dose of Valium for the dog. In the meantime, begin muzzle conditioning.

To add even more as a side note  ... discover what the cough is before doing shots which I assume are vaccines.


----------



## bodhibo (Jul 17, 2016)

Thanks guys. I know I'm pretty much out of time. The thing is he's had this cough starting last week slightly and I live in Florida and we just had this hurricane, so had to delay his original appointment last week and still no power here etc. so I don't want to delay any further and finally got in when they re-opened. 

So maybe I should ask vet for Valium? Anyone else had good results with this instead? 

Yes, it's his vaccines. I don't know what the cough is. He isn't sneezing or runny eyes, but prong collar and excitement and especially barking seem to exasperate his cough so I'm thinking kennel cough?


----------



## bodhibo (Jul 17, 2016)

Good idea with taking him to the vet more often for weigh ins and stuff. I want him to be comfortable with the vet from now on!


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

Acepromazine is not dangerous, many years ago when I was a Provincial Constable with the BC SPCA we would sedate vicious dogs and feral cats with Ace all the time.

Never hurt one of them, and this was by way of subcutaneous IM injection, I'm sure your vet will only provide you with the pills. 

All it will do is take the edge of your dog, it is a very mild tranquilizer, if it was anything more than mild the Vets would not be allowed to give it to you.

If your dog is not used to wearing a muzzle and does not like going to the vets office then the best thing you can do is give him the Ace. 

Taking a (not used to) muzzled dog to a Vets office where you know he will panic is a disaster in the making.

Having said all that, at the end of the day, you are the only person that decides what is best for your dog.


Good luck


Kim


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

There a lot better drugs then ace that take the edge off then ace so it's recommended to talk to your vet about. If your dog has a cough the vet will treat that and wait on vaccines.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

http://m.petmd.com/blogs/fullyvette...-not-big-fan-when-it-comes-sedation-ace-6937#


http://fearfuldogs.com/acepromazine/


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Jenny720 said:


> Acepromazine: Why I'm not a big fan when it comes to sedation via 'ace'
> 
> 
> Acepromazine | Fearful Dogs


Excellent article on fearfuldogs.com.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

For smaller animal sedation we used an injection of ketamine and xylazine to tranq animals up to about 20 lbs. My understanding is that "Ace" alone is not sufficient for tranquilizing (if that is goal), it must be mixed with ketamine. This has been supported by my vet, who agreed that Ace would only be a last-resort drug to try if we had absolutely nothing else and no way of getting to a vet. And then it would likely not work. Both could have cardiac depressing risks, and the risks of death especially in wild animals are far too great--- greater than I'd tolerate for one of my dogs. 

I wouldn't use this mixture anymore, I'd go with "Dormitor", or medetomidine. This is for wildlife, but it would also work for dogs. It is generally much safer than xylazine. 

Achieving real sedation for a dog who is actively aggressive and not "just" fearful can be a challenge. Work with your vet, and try to come up with the best scenario for the vet and the dog.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

this was a long time ago now but I think I remember correctly and if so...gotta be REALLY careful with xyalazine. I used to use it routinely on a horse that was tough to shoe. One day I asked a different vet for it and he told me he had a colleague in the hospital after accidentally pricking himself with a needle he was trying to administer to a horse. just a prick not like he injected himself with a horse dose. apparently veRy potent and dangerous for ppl.

My other vet had not said anything. this one was like "I'll give it to you but you ought to know what'll happen if you make a mistake"

I was pretty paranoid using it after that.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes, Cowboy- xylazine is pretty dangerous and I wouldn't accept the risk for a pet animal. I had not even thought about the risk for people- that is scary if you are working with a dose suitable for a horse. They do recommend mixing it with ketamine, so you don't need to use as much. Ketamine is pretty safe. 

My choice for a dog who just needs vaccines would be to work out a plan with the vet, distract the dog at his head and make sure he is secured so he can't turn and with his rear by the door. Vet pops open the door, give injection in the rear, and done and out. 

I wouldn't want to sedate just for vaccines. I know they want to do an exam but an exam with a sedated animal and/or an overexcited one is difficult to impossible. If it is a real issue, there may be other options. I don't know the dog in question, hard to say if it would be a fairly simple fix or not. Some are just a real handful and you need to be proactive and creative.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Well, it did work. Ace wouldn't touch that horse if he saw a vet or farrier. We gave him ketamine to get his teeth floated and he still managed to pick me up and throw me across the stall like a rag doll. After which vet re dosed, laid him out on the ground, and he still got back up to fight.

He wound up having to go to the big hospital to have his teeth done under general anesthesia.

ah, the good old days


----------

